# HCPCS code for Lidocaine



## coders_rock! (Aug 13, 2012)

GM,

Does anyone know the HCPCS code for lidocaine?

Thank you!


----------



## annej0 (Aug 13, 2012)

J3490 - unclassified drugs


----------



## scooter1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Is it just Lidocaine, or is there another drug being administered with it ?


----------



## coders_rock! (Aug 14, 2012)

in one case, it's used by itself. On other occasions, lidocaine is used with another drug?


----------



## scooter1 (Aug 14, 2012)

If it is with another drug ( eg. Kenalog) then it is included and you can't bill it separately.

If it is only Lidocaine, then I would go with the unlisted code.


----------



## coders_rock! (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## coders_rock! (Aug 16, 2012)

In this case, would I be able to bill for the Kenalog (J3301) portion if combined with lidocaine?


----------



## dclark7 (Aug 16, 2012)

If Kenalog (or another drug) is given along with the Lidocaine you can only bill for the Kenalog (or other drug).


----------



## coders_rock! (Aug 16, 2012)

I understand. I'm just curious why you cannot bill for the lidocaine???


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 16, 2012)

The lidocaine is being give to provide some comfort from the discomfort of the kenalog.  It is not therapeutic to the patient's condition.  also the HCPC code for lidocaine is IV only.  The Kenalog could be given without the addition of the lidocaine, it would just be extremely uncomfortable for the patient.


----------



## BRRBRR (May 5, 2022)

Is there a code for Lidocaine patches? C9285 won't work because it is different strength and NDC number.


----------



## arthya@gmail.com (May 12, 2022)

What code can be for lidocaine oral?


----------

